# OC Parks Has Upheld Ordinances Banning Ebikes



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

http://www.ocparks.com/parks/trails/news/detailsNewsID=5523&TargetID=62

Electric Bicycles Prohibited in Parks, Permitted on Some Regional Bikeways
Orange County Codified Ordinances prohibit the use of motorized conveyances in County parks and recreation areas. This includes the use of all types of e-bikes and e-mountain bikes in regional and wilderness parks.
A July 17, 2018 revision to OCCO 2-5-29 makes the following exception for some regional bikeways: "Class 1 and Class 2 electric bicycles, as defined by the California Vehicle Code, on those regional paved, off-road bikeways designated for such use by the Director of OC Parks."
Currently, this means that Class 1 and 2 electric bicycles are only permitted on the following County bikeways: Coyote Creek, Santa Ana River Trail, San Diego Creek, Peters Canyon, Hicks Canyon, Aliso Creek, Salt Creek Trail and San Juan Creek bikeways.
Visitors riding e-bikes in other County park facilities or trails are subject to citation.
Other Power-Driven Mobility Devices
In 2010, the United States Department of Justice (DOJ) revised rules to the Americans with Disabilities Act (ADA) effective March 15, 2011. These rules allow a mobility device defined by DOJ rules as a wheelchair to be permitted in any areas open to pedestrian use.
Additionally, the DOJ recognized "Other Power-Driven Mobility Devices" (OPDMD) to be used by "individuals with mobility disabilities." The DOJ requires land owners and land managers to make reasonable modifications to public access policies and establish procedures to allow the use of OPDMD devices by individuals with mobility disabilities.
Information about American Disability Act mobility device rules can be found here.

This includes Aliso & Wood Canyon, Whiting Ranch, Caspers, Irvine Park, Peters Canyon, O'Neil Park, Weir Canyon and Santiago Oaks.


----------



## LBcyclery (Oct 31, 2014)

*eBikes in Aliso*

"No-ebikes" Signs are now posted on the sign-posts designating trail names in Woods/Aliso Park.....bummer....



mtnbikej said:


> http://www.ocparks.com/parks/trails/news/detailsNewsID=5523&TargetID=62
> 
> Electric Bicycles Prohibited in Parks, Permitted on Some Regional Bikeways
> Orange County Codified Ordinances prohibit the use of motorized conveyances in County parks and recreation areas. This includes the use of all types of e-bikes and e-mountain bikes in regional and wilderness parks.
> ...


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

LBcyclery said:


> "No-ebikes" Signs are now posted on the sign-posts designating trail names in Woods/Aliso Park.....bummer....


Sounds like OC Parks is covering all the loopholes.

They insisted for a long time that the signs that said "No motorized vehicles" was enough, then they changed it to "no motorized conveyances". Ebikes still claimed they didn't have motors.

Now they they can't claim ignorance. It's pretry clear.


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

LBcyclery said:


> "No-ebikes" Signs are now posted on the sign-posts designating trail names in Woods/Aliso Park.....bummer....


Bummer? Hell no. Nice to see a land manager finally doing something about e-bikes.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

evdog said:


> Bummer? Hell no. Nice to see a land manager finally doing something about e-bikes.


I think it might cut into his sales, just putting two and two together....

https://www.longbeachcyclery.com/


----------



## DaveVt (Jun 13, 2005)

My local signs went up last week in Vt. Muscles not Motors.


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

Harryman said:


> I think it might cut into his sales, just putting two and two together....
> 
> https://www.longbeachcyclery.com/


 Tire Maintenance
Tube / Tire / Liner Install: $7.00
Tube / Tire / Liner Install (electric) $30.00

Why is that?


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

sfgiantsfan said:


> Tire Maintenance
> Tube / Tire / Liner Install: $7.00
> Tube / Tire / Liner Install (electric) $30.00
> 
> Why is that?


Wheels with hub motors are a ***** to remove and reinstall compared to a bike wheel.


----------



## R38 (Nov 9, 2015)

Good.


----------



## Schulze (Feb 21, 2007)

It's a start.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

What do the say about California and trends? Hopefully everyone else takes the cue.


----------



## figofspee (Jul 19, 2018)

Sweet! I look forward to menacingly wagging my finger at anyone riding a contraption resembling this:

https://goo.gl/images/RS26uk


----------

